# Workbench / Router table



## Jusaquikie (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm wondering if there is a good reason not to make a portion of my workbench into my router table. I don't have a garage or a workshop right now so having an extra table hanging around would be less convient than taking down the router plate and dropping in a plug if i needed extra room on my workbench. For a Fence I plan on using an Original Incra jig with a piece of 1/2 ince plywood screwed on that i can bolt to the workbench when it is needed, and take off at other times.

Is there a fatal flaw that i'm missing or would this work out? How high and thick should my fence be? Thanks for any response. Mel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mel

That will work and a great way to get more room..  you just need to make sure the top of your workbench is flat and true..


=======



Jusaquikie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm wondering if there is a good reason not to make a portion of my workbench into my router table. I don't have a garage or a workshop right now so having an extra table hanging around would be less convient than taking down the router plate and dropping in a plug if i needed extra room on my workbench. For a Fence I plan on using an Original Incra jig with a piece of 1/2 ince plywood screwed on that i can bolt to the workbench when it is needed, and take off at other times.
> 
> Is there a fatal flaw that i'm missing or would this work out? How high and thick should my fence be? Thanks for any response. Mel


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

and make sure it's long enough for whatever you have to route..there's nothing worse than getting to the wall and still having a foot or two to route


----------



## Jusaquikie (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm going to make the bench 30"W x 60"L x 35"H and have the router bit 18" from the right side and centered. i figure that should give me enough room to swap the fence around to wherever side i need it. I'm going to downsize the Rock Soilid Plywood Workbench plans. I've drawn it up in Sketch-up but i can't upload it while i'm out on the Ship. It looks pretty good in 3D though.


----------



## Jusaquikie (Feb 10, 2011)

Table top will be 1 1/2" thick and the router will be sitting just off the line between the legs so it should hold pretty level i think. That should be enough to keep it flat.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Have a look at mine:

Ugly router table - a set on Flickr

The most expensive item was the insert. By far.
Making of "bigger and better" has been put off indefinitely as so far this contraption has satisfied my modest needs.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mel, have you considered the physics involved? Astrophysicists, for example, describe forces in the universe in terms of "strong forces" and "weak forces" - gravity being a "weak force". Apparently, not many astrophysicists are also woodworkers, or they would add a third force category - the ability of a horizontal surface in a shop to attract clutter. This happens so quickly, it might be a combination of both *st*rong and w*eak* forces, so let's call it a "streak" force. 

In other words, be prepared to do a lot of "housekeeping" every time you want to rout something. As such, you might want to consider a drop-down, or flip-up sort of arrangement, similar to what Matt is describing in a couple of his threads.


----------



## Jusaquikie (Feb 10, 2011)

Understood Ralph but since i don't have a shop or garage to put the bench in and it's going to be sitting in a corner in my living room for now I don't think my wife will let me keep it too cluttered either way. I'm looking for a workstation that i can set up when i want to do a project and take down and store away in a storage shead if i need the space back. It's not ideal but I have another year here before i can buy a new house.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Ah, no shop, no garage, store it in the living room. Do you have an outdoor patio you can use as a work space? If not, I'm guessing you'll only run the router _once_ indoors.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ralph,
Back in 1969 the wife and I bough a derelict farmhouse. Had a radial arm saw in the living room for at least 5 years. No dust collection. Still happily married. Depends on the situation, I suppose.
Regis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mel

A WorkMate works well for a work bench or a router table and you can fold it up and put it away when you are done with the job.. 

Amazon.com: Black & Decker WM225 Workmate 225 450 Pound Capacity Portable Work Bench: Home Improvement

I have use one for many years and it's in the center of my garage all the time..

=====
=======


----------



## Rooky (May 1, 2008)

Love it Regis, love it. ;-)


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

On the bench below I placed the router centered front to back Wish I had placed it closer to front edge to allow more room in back for fence. I used mini track for fence hold down and have been pleased. The top is 1/2" 5 ply glued to 3/4 "sanded 7 ply. Johnsons wax finish There is a stool in one photo. Thats because I sit on it during setups. Its needed to reach in to center mounted router. After I built mine I saw the video on here about placing the router closer to edge


----------



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

Once things warm up a bit (In Ottawa, Canada), I'm renovating my single car garage to be a workshop. Once the electrical & insulation is done (no insulation is why I'm waiting for warmer weather!), the real work begins...figuring out how to make the space useable. Right now I believe I'm going to be making a woodworking bench ~8ftX3ft, with a router mounted at one end. 

Regarding the width issue (garage is barely 10ft wide), I'll be able to do a lot of work width wise w/ a couple clamps holding the fence, but for longer stuff my plan is to make a fence with a bench dog on one end, lock that dog into place, and it acts as a pivot point for the fence, clamp the other end of the fence at the end of the table. Being able to pivot the fence means I can control the space, but still be on an angle that either sends my feed up the table, or out the garage door


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> A WorkMate works well for a work bench or a router table and you can fold it up and put it away when you are done with the job..
> 
> ...


I just bought one of those Model 225 work benches at a flea market for $5.00, yes I said FIVE DOLLARS. It had all the dogs and had some paint splashes on it. Otherwise it was perfect.


----------

